# Solved: How do I install GTK+ 2.8 libraries in Windows?



## Fractalogic (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey all!

I need help! I want to use EasyTAG in Windows. But it seems to require some GTK+ libraries. I am stuck.

I have downloaded the EasyTAG installer (easytag-2.1.exe) from SourceForge project page. But when I run it and choose installation language I get the following message.



> The GTK+ libraries v2.8 (or above) are not installed. Would you like do [sic] download them now?


If I click Yes, it loads http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-win/files/Obsolete/GIMP/. Why the hell does it link to GIMP? And why the Obsolete folder? The highest version I can find there is 2.3.18. But why not link to the main GIMP page at? I can see that there are packages with GIMP and GTK+ packed together, like "GIMP + GTK+ (stable release)". But that's a really odd way to obtain the GTK+ don't you think?... I mean if you have to install GIMP just to get GTK+?... i think it's odd.

So I googled GTK+ and got to the project page at http://www.gtk.org/. From the download page at http://www.gtk.org/download/win32.php I can download the Windows packages. But I am not sure which ones to get or how to employ them. Could someone help me with this please?... I read some Readme files and they speak of environment variables like PATH and things like that, but I'm still puzzled...

Thanks!


----------



## Fractalogic (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi again!

I have found what appears to be a Windows friendly distribution of GTK+ for Windows. It's also hosted on SourceForge and comes with a installer.

Link: http://gtk-win.sourceforge.net/

After downloading and installing gtk2-runtime-2.22.0-2010-10-21-ash.exe I was able to install and run EasyTAG 2.1. Thanks anyway! Hope this helps others with the same problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. The GTK libraries are needed for many programs that have been ported from Linux to Windows. Now that you have it installed, you probably won't even know next time when you install a program that needs them. I have several video editing programs that use the libraries.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------

